# Puss n Pup



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, my friend got a new pug puppy a couple of days ago. Her name is Lola and she is just a majorily cute, hyper, bundle of fun. 
I took Windy (my cat) down to meet little ol Lola for the first time and took some pictures. 









Windy the cat is quite good with dogs, she tries to play......









She's a quick learner, she's already learnt to levitate









You think this one is cute? No, she wasn't smelling the flower, she was about to chomp it. 
Spent the next 2 minutes prising it out of her mouth.









con..........


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

........con
And, because no picture post of mine would be complete without photo's of my good little girl Mollie (taken at Boca Grande Pass, FL last week)









Poor Mollie (yeah right)




















Anyway, this is my first go at posting some pictures, so you had better like them!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, I love kitties that walk on a leash (mine always hated it), great pics, very cute animals:smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you unosmom. I'm actually very proud of Windy, I've only had her 6 months and she loves to go for walks on her leash and learnt how to sit. We normally do about 1/2 mile slow (very slow) walk most nights. The animal shelter where I got her wants her to be an ambassador!
Sure surpised the heck out of me! She's a good little cat.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Great pictures! That pug is frickin' CUTE! I didn't even think I LIKED pugs! And your cat sure seems to be tolerant of him. What a gal! Love her coloring.

I can't decide if your artsy pic of Mollie gazing off at the island is my favorite, or if it's the one of you leaving her in the horrible ocean to drown when she CLEARLY wants to come back in the boat.:wink: Either way, beautiful girl! I'm so glad we get to see big pictures of her!!

THanks!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Such cute photos!!! Looks like Mollie really lives a good life :biggrin:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Awesome pix, that one with the flowers is so cute. I wish I had places like that to take Frodo, Molly is very lucky.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

So cute!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, those are ALL great! The flower is good; but that one with her head in the kitties neck is definitely my favorite! 
Keep the pics coming!!! :biggrin:


----------

